# Can seu service cable be spliced?



## badvolt223 (Jul 11, 2011)

For example if you are replacing a 100 amp service panel and the existing seu cable is too short to reach the main breaker and neutral bar is it permissible to splice the seu cable inside the service panel?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes unless the conductor fill exceeds 75 per cent of the cross sectional area of the can, which it most likely won't and besides that, it is beyond the ability of 99 per cent of local inspectors to calculate 75 per cent cross sectional fill anyway, so they just pass it .


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Not inside the panel, but you can install a box in between to splice and extend it.


----------



## badvolt223 (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you stating that seu and branch conductors cannot be spliced as per the NEC in service panels?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

*230.46 Spliced Conductors.* Service-entrance conductors
shall be permitted to be spliced or tapped in accordance
with 110.14, 300.5(E), 300.13, and 300.15.


*312.8 Switch and Overcurrent Device Enclosures with
Splices, Taps, and Feed-Through Conductors.* The wiring
space of enclosures for switches or overcurrent devices
shall be permitted for conductors feeding through, spliced,
or tapping off to other enclosures, switches, or overcurrent
devices where all of the following conditions are met:

(1) The total of all conductors installed at any cross section
of the wiring space does not exceed 40 percent of the
cross-sectional area of that space.

(2) The total area of all conductors, splices, and taps installed
at any cross section of the wiring space does not
exceed 75 percent of the cross-sectional area of that
space.

(3) A warning label is applied to the enclosure that identifies
the closest disconnecting means for any feedthrough
conductors.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have only seen this once and it looked questionable at best. Especially since it was only about 8’ from service to meter, seems it was more work and cost than new cable.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have only seen this once and it looked questionable at best. Especially since it was only about 8&#146; from service to meter, seems it was more work and cost than new cable.


I saw a motor control center with 12 sets of 750 AL, all conductors were 12" short of reaching the buss


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I saw a motor control center with 12 sets of 750 AL, all conductors were 12" short of reaching the buss



You saw or you measured wrong? :whistling2::jester: :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> You saw or you measured wrong? :whistling2::jester: :laughing:


I didn't do the install. While working on the center, I noticed each and every one was spliced 1 foot from the buss.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I didn't do the install. While working on the center, I noticed each and every one was spliced 1 foot from the buss.




I've seen the same thing usually after the equipment has been replaced. I knew what you meant.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I've seen the same thing usually after the equipment has been replaced. I knew what you meant.


This was all original, I think they just measured wrong. That would suck


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*splice*

If you really have to make sure you use a nice inline poloris or like splice tap. Do not desecrate the SEU :no:. No split bolts or blue wire nuts!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if the cable violates 338.12 B and shouldn't have been there in the first place, no (not clear from OP)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Once dealt with a guy who planned on splicing 2/0 SE cable inside an LB. He also insisted using 2 1/2 gem boxes on all branch circuits.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

badvolt223 said:


> Are you stating that seu and branch conductors cannot be spliced as per the NEC in service panels?


Oops, didn't realize you guys were using something other than the CEC on mars :jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CDN mini-EC said:


> Oops, didn't realize you guys were using something other than the CEC on mars :jester:


The NEC is the official interplanetary electrical standard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I for one would prefer the CEC over the NEC. Much less lobbying and enforcement of needless garbage.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I for one would prefer the CEC over the NEC. Much less lobbying and enforcement of needless garbage.


Do you have the latest copy..?:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I for one would prefer the CEC over the NEC. Much less lobbying and enforcement of needless garbage.



You have no idea at all about but don't let that stop you. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You have no idea at all about but don't let that stop you. :laughing::laughing:


 
He can't help it, he's just a natural born rebel.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Yes unless the conductor fill exceeds 75 per cent of the cross sectional area of the can, which it most likely won't and besides that, it is beyond the ability of 99 per cent of local inspectors to calculate 75 per cent cross sectional fill anyway, so they just pass it .


Now THAT is SPOT-ON!


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Yes unless the conductor fill exceeds 75 per cent of the cross sectional area of the can, which it most likely won't and besides that, it is beyond the ability of 99 per cent of local inspectors to calculate 75 per cent cross sectional fill anyway, so they just pass it .


...and home inspectors do not understand the concept, so they fail it.


----------

